# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#13 - hedgehog, Μαρκόπουλο Ωρωπού

## hedgehog

Node awmn #4376 / ewn #13 εν λειτουργία...

*ΥΛΙΚΟ - LINKS*

class c: 10.73.202.0

PIII με τετραπλό miniPCI > PCI
Mikrotic OS v.2.9.27 + Quaga

1) *BB Link με 69eyes-2* awmn #4892 / ewn #14

ssid: awmn 4376-4892
Mac: 00:0B:6B:34:92:53

Πιάτο αλουμινίου 80cm
Feeder made by nvak
Wistron CM9 802.11 a/b/g

2) *BB Link με eviawind-1* ewn #4 / awmn #7524

ssid: awmn 4376-7524
Mac: 00:0B:6B:4D:4C:02

Πιάτο αλουμινίου 100cm
Feeder made by nvak
Wistron CM9 802.11 a/b/g

3) *BB Link με openhaimer2* ewn #164 / awmn #13077

ssid: awmn-164-4376

Πιάτο αλουμινίου 100cm
Feeder made by nvak
Wistron CM9 802.11 a/b/g

4) *Ενσύρματη σύνδεση με SW1EHY* awmn #9037 / ewn #32

5) *Access Point*
ssid: awmn-4376
Mac: 00:0D:02:8B:6D:74
Λειτοργεί DHCP
Παρέχει πρόσβαση στο internet και στο AWMN.

*ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ*

*DNS Server:* ns0.hedgehog.awmn ( 10.73.202.8 )
*NTP Server:* ntp.hedgehog.awmn
*Cacti:* http://www.hedgehog.awmn/cacti (user: awmn password: awmn)
*Απλά ένα blog:* http://www.hedgehog.awmn
*Apt-Proxy:* http://apt.hedgehog.awmn:9999/ubuntu

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Σχεδόν έτοιμος κι εγώ λοιπόν  ::  
Όλα βιδωμένα και στη θέση τους.... μένει να μπορέσω να κάνω και ping απέναντι  ::  

Στις φωτογραφίες το πυργάκι του nvak... Πολύ πρακτικό, εύκολο στη συναρμολόγηση και σταθερό! Ανεβαίνω σχεδόν τρέχοντας, στρογγυλοκάθομαι απάνω του και "παίζω". Το μόνο που του λείπει είναι μια βάση κάπου στα δύο μέτρα για το ποτήρι του κάφε  ::  

Τα δύο πιάτα, ένα των 80 cm κοιτάει προς #4892 69eyes-2, ο οποίος είναι επίσης σχεδόν έτοιμος, ενώ το δεύτερο, διαμέτρου 100 cm κοιτάει προς #7524 eviawind1, τον οποίο μάλλον θα παιδέψω λίγο έως ότου βρω τι λάθος έχω κάνει  ::  
Τα feeders που φέρουν τα πιάτα είναι και αυτά made by nvak  :: 

Όσο για το κουτάκι... Περιέχει ένα RB-532A με το expansion card (502) και δύο Wistron CM9, ενώ τροφοδοτείται απο ένα passive PoE injector.

Τα δύο ομοαξονικά καλώδια μου βγήκαν μεγαλύτερα απο ότι είχα υπολογίσει, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν άσκοπες βόλτες. Πιθανότατα θα αντικατασταθούν κάποια στιγμή απο μικρότερου μήκους.

----------


## dti

Ωραίος Χρήστο!

Ελπίζω σύντομα να βγουν και τα πρώτα links!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος και καλά links!

Πολύ ωραίος και ο ιστός επίσης.

Θα σου έλεγα να έβαζες και λίγη αυτοβουλκανιζόμενη ταινία στους συνδετήρες στα feeder, πριν περάσει το νερό μέσα στο καλώδιο.

----------


## hedgehog

Σας ευχαριστώ...

Τους συνδετήρες τους έχω αφήσει εσκεμένα έτσι, μήπως χρειαστεί να παίξω μαζί τους. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην βρέξει αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος! Αντε να κατέβω και εγώ κάτω να αρχίσω το στήσιμο.

----------


## nvak

Δεν ξέρω πόσο φυσάει εκεί αλλά βάλλε και κανένα συρματόσχοινο. 
Δέσε τα καλώδια στα μπράτσα των πιάτων να μην κρέμονται.

Αν μπορείς να συνενοηθείς με τους άλλους της πολυκατοικίας βάλε μία κεραία TV στην κορυφή του πύργου και κατέβασε όλες τις άλλες. Θα πιάνουν καλύτερα τηλεόραση και δεν θα έχεις εμπόδια μπροστά στα πιάτα.

----------


## nkout

Έλπιζω να βαλεις κανενα AP, θα είμαι απο τους πρώτους σου πελάτες...
 ::   ::  
[email protected]

Είμαι πολύ κοντά σου!!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkout

Και αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, τις διακοπες του Πάσχα εκεί θα είμαι!!!!!

----------


## dti

Θα χρειαστούμε βοήθεια στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. 
Τελικά πολύς κόσμος από το awmn θα είναι εκεί τις γιορτές του Πάσχα.
Άντε λοιπόν να βάλουμε τις βάσεις για να βγουν όσα περισότερα links μπορέσουμε!  ::

----------


## johns

Μπράβο Χρήστο 

Πιστεύω το επόμενο Σάββατο να βγει το link και όχι μόνο αυτό

eviawind-1#7524

----------


## hedgehog

> Καλοριζικο το λινκ Χρηστο και με καλο traffic


ααα... εσύ παραείσαι γρήγορος  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ty m8, χωρίς εσένα δεν θα είχε γίνει τίποτα από αυτά  ::

----------


## liousis

Πάντα τέτοια!!!
Την επόμενη φορά σφυρίχτε και σε εμένα να έρθω για υποστήριξη...  ::  

Καλορίζικοι!!!

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Καλοριζικο το λινκ Χρηστο και με καλο traffic   
> 
> 
> ααα... εσύ παραείσαι γρήγορος 
> 
> ty m8, χωρίς εσένα δεν θα είχε γίνει τίποτα από αυτά


Το πρωί ήταν σε workshop στον Σύλλογο και το απόγευμα έστηνε link... πραγματικό παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!
Kudos to PIT!

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο Χρήστο, πάντα τέτοια.

Όσο για τον Βασίλη είπαμε είναι ο πυρήνας της περιοχής Χαλκίδας, άσε για το εργοστάσιο που κουβαλάει μονίμως στο πορτ μπαγκάζ του αυτοκινήτου του....  ::

----------


## PIT

::   ::  

Δεν κανει τιποτα παιδες. Να ειμαστε καλα να βγαζουμε links. 
Οπως με βοηθουν ετσι βοηθαω και εγω  ::  

Οπως επισεις αυτα πρεπει να γιορταστουν ειτε μια ψητοσιναντηση ειτε με ουζοκατανιξη*. Γιατι αποτι βλεπω μονο σε κατι τετοια μεζευομαστε πανω απο 3 ατομα

*οχι οτι δεν εγινε το Σαββατο το βραδυ στο ουζερι Μαγκλαρας στον Ωρωπο  ::  (hedgehog, PIT και SW1EHY) (παλι 3 ατομα  ::  )

----------


## hedgehog

Μετά από πολύύύύ καιρό είμαι πάλι συνδεδεμένος  ::   ::  
Το link με τον Eviawind είναι up (damn typos!!!), καθώς και του Openhaimer.

Εκκρεμεί το link με 69eyes και το AP...

---EDIT

Παρακαλούνται όσοι είχαν πρόσβαση στο router να μου θυμίσουν να δημιουργήσω εκ νέου full access account.

Read Only παίζει το awmn/awmn  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Κλείνω (ελπίζω για τελευταία φορά) τον router, λόγο ενός κολλήματος με την τροφοδοσία.
Αύριο το βράδυ ελπίζω πως θα το έχω ξεπεράσει.

Εν τω μεταξύ, αναστήθηκε και το link με τον 69eyes.

Το AP φαίνεται πως θα παραμείνει εκτός μέχρι την επόμενη εβδομάδα, καθώς δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω aircom+ (από Δευτέρα έχω ελπίδες)

----------


## socrates

Χρήστο, aircom+ σε καλή τιμή θα βρεις στον zabouni που είναι και σχετικά κοντά.
Χαίρομαι που ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι ο κόμβος σου...

----------


## hedgehog

> Χρήστο, aircom+ σε καλή τιμή θα βρεις στον zabouni που είναι και σχετικά κοντά.
> Χαίρομαι που ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι ο κόμβος σου...


Tried that  :: 
Ούτε το House of Radio έχει αυτή τη στιγμή...

Μάλλον θα μείνει από Δευτέρα  ::

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχή συγχαρητήρια για το νέο link και για την αναβάθμιση του router.
Μερικά μέτρα LMR400 υπάρχουν, οπότε ή περνάς να τα παραλάβεις από Αθήνα, ή κανονίζουμε κάποια στιγμή (μάλλον την Κυριακή) στον Ωρωπό.

----------


## PIT

Δεν μου την γλίτωσες  ::   ::  

Και δυο φοτο απο την ευθυγραμμιση των πιατων:

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλά, μιλάμε για πολύ............. φωτογένεια.  ::

----------


## hedgehog

::  Αυτό να το εκλάβω ως αντίποινα;;;  ::  
Έχω και άλλους άσσους στο μανίκι μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

...Για να δούμε και το καρέ του άσσου..  ::  !!!

----------


## SW1EHY

Mπράβο βασίλη !!! Τελικά δεν την γλίτωσε ο χρήστος !!!χιχι!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Ελα για ριχτους  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Λύθηκε και το θέμα της τροφοδοσίας  :: 

Θεωρητικά πάντα, από εδώ και πέρα η εξέλιξη θα είναι πολύ πιο ομαλή  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Όλα τα services είναι off καθώς το serverάκι τά έπαιξε...

Ελπίζω σε σύντομη επάνοδο...

sorry guyz  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Βρε Χρήστο με τόσες αναποδιές δεν κάνεις και ένα ευχέλαιο μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα....  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Όλα πλέον πρέπει να δουλεύουν κανόνικά  :: 




> Βρε Χρήστο με τόσες αναποδιές δεν κάνεις και ένα ευχέλαιο μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα....


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής αν είναι να τρώω τον χρόνο μου σε ευχέλαια, προτιμώ να σκάει που και που, να μαθαίνω κάτι, και μετά να βρισκόμαστε να πιούμε και καμία μπύρα  ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

::

----------


## hedgehog

Το πρόβλημα του DNS μου ( 10.73.202.8 ), που ανακαλύψαμε χθες στο workshop, θεωριτικά πρέπει να ξεπεράστικε  ::  

κάθε feedback (όπως πάντα) είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτο

----------


## mpampou

Χρόνια Πολλά Χρηστάρα  ::

----------


## liousis

Χρόνια καλά,πολλά και ότι επιθυμείς Χρήστο.Να είσαι υγειής και ευτυχισμένος πάντα!

----------


## sv1bjr

Χρόνια πολλά Χρήστο

Πάντα με υγεία και να μας δίνεις πρωτότυπες και έξυπνες ιδέες όπως συνήθως ...  ::  

Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## θανάσης

Χρήστο χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## hedgehog

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ guyz  :: 

Τα Χριστούγεννα φέτος με βρήκαν με downtime και μερικές εκατοντάδες km απόσταση από τον κόμβο  ::   ::   ::   ::  

είναι πάλι up & running  :: 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας και καλές γιορτές  ::

----------


## spirosco

Χρονια πολλα μαστορα  ::

----------


## socrates

Χρήστο πολύχρονος! Τελικά θα μείνεις εκεί που είσαι και άλλες μέρες ή επιστρέφεις;

----------


## johns

Χρονια πολλα Χρήστο

----------


## hedgehog

Μετά από πολυετή απουσία ξαναδίνω το παρών, μόνο και μόνο για ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και μια συγνώμη σε όλους.
Ο κόμβος εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, καθώς τα πράγματα εξελίχθηκαν αρκετά παρανοϊκά ώστε να με εμποδίσουν να ασχοληθώ όπως θα 'θελα και όπως θα έπρεπε με το δίκτυο. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να το έχω ξεκαθαρίσει πολύ πιο νωρίς, αλλά είχα πάντα την ελπίδα πως σύντομα θα καταφέρω να συνεχίσω...

Ξέρω πως ειδικά στα πλαίσια του Ευβοϊκού, όπου ο αριθμός των κόμβων είναι αναλογικά περιορισμένος, κάθε link είναι παραπάνω από πολύτιμο, και γι' αυτό χαίρομαι διπλά που πλέον ετοιμάζεται νέος κόμβος στο Μαρκόπουλο, σε αρκετά πιο πλεονεκτική μάλιστα θέση από αυτή που είχα.

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να υπάρξουν ξανά οι συνθήκες για να επανέλθω, (σε άλλη περιοχή πλέον, αφού μεταξύ των άλλων πλέον μετακομίζω)...

και πάλι συγνώμη για την μακρά αυτή απουσία, κυρίως σε όσους αφιέρωσαν χρόνο, κόπο, γνώση και εξοπλισμό και τους οποίους πραγματικά νιώθω πως κρέμασα.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως με τον νέο κόμβο θα έρθει να καλυφθεί το κενό με τον ιδανικότερο τρόπο και θα βελτιωθεί αρκετά η δομή του δικτύου στον Ν. Ευβοϊκό  :: 

Ελπίζω επίσης κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να σας ξαναδώ όλους σε καμία από εκείνες τις απολαυστικές καφεδο-ουζο-συνάξεις  ::

----------


## gas

Χρηστο, ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω απο εμενα και τον Αλεξανδρο για την χειρονομια που εκανες να δωρισεις τον εξοπλισμο σου.Θα καταβαλω ιδιαιτερη προσπαθεια να αξιοποιησω στο επακρον τον εξοπλισμο και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι συντομα θα ειμαστε στον αερα με τρια interface διαθεσιμα για λινκς.

----------

